# [Eagle-Usb] pb de connections (resolu)

## anonjoe

Salut

Fournisseur:

 *Quote:*   

> FREE Dégroupé

 

/etc/conf.d/eagle-usb

 *Quote:*   

> # Set default synchro timeout in seconds
> 
> SYNCHRO_TIMEOUT=120
> 
> # Set the peer filename
> ...

 

/var/log/message

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jun 28 10:07:32 gentoo [eagle-usb] ioctl EU_IO_OPTIONS received
> 
> Jun 28 10:07:32 gentoo [eagle-usb] ioctl EU_IO_DSP received
> ...

 

ifconfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:DA:DC:29:C6
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

/etc/init.d/eagle-usb start

 *Quote:*   

>  * Starting eagle-usb ......                                              [ ok ]
> 
>  * Loading firmware, DSP and trying to sync ...                           [ ok ]
> 
>  * Launching ADSL connexion...
> ...

 

Ping:

 *Quote:*   

> ping 212.27.32.176
> 
> PING 212.27.32.176 (212.27.32.176) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> From 82.123.123.123 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
> ...

 

Donc voila a peu près tout ce que je peux vous direLast edited by anonjoe on Thu Jul 01, 2004 10:52 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ttgeub

Peux tu pinger ta passerelle free ? :

```

ping 82.123.123.254

```

Quel est l'etat de tes routes ? : 

```

route

```

PS  : peux tu formater ton sujet correctement STP ?

----------

## anonjoe

je ping pas la passerelle :-S

et voila ma route:

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 
> 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
> ...

 

----------

## ttgeub

Bon ben tes routes sont bonnes, as tu bien dans ton adiusbadsl.conf : les valeurs suivantes :

```

VCI=00000024

...

Encapsulation=00000004

```

Sinon tu peux regarder ce post post.

PS : peux tu formater correctement ton sujet ...

----------

## anonjoe

Je te remercie, ct effecivement ca le problème....

Enfin presque, je pige plus rien, ca a marcher puis ca marche plus    :Crying or Very sad: 

Bon j'etais en train de bidouiller le iptables, ca allait bien, j'fais un tit emerge nmap il m'emerge correctement une dépendance, puis ap impossible d'emerger nmap...

Je vérifie qd même depuis mon ordi sous win, et la connection est ok.

La j'avoue j'suis vraiment paumé.

----------

## anonjoe

est ce que c bon ca : 

 *Quote:*   

> VPI=00000008
> 
> VCI=00000024
> 
> 

 

pour du free dégroupé ?

----------

## ttgeub

Faisons simple : 

```

# Options are set whith the following syntax:

#

# Name = Value

#

# where "Name" is the option name, and

# "Value" is the option value, specified

# in hexadecimal (without any prefix).

# Option names are case sensitive.

# Options that are commented out are specified

# with their default values.

#

# Other than VPI, VCI and Encapsulation,

# I really don't known what these options mean.

#############################################

# C EST LA BONNE VERSION

#############################################

#POTS FOR EAGLE

OPTN0=80020066

# OPTN2=23700000

# OPTN3=00000000

OPTN4=00000000

# OPTN5=00000000

# OPTN6=00000000

# OPTN7=02CD8044

# OPTN15=09090909

VPI=00000008

VCI=00000024

#The following values are valid for encapsulation :

#MPOA_MODE_BRIDGED_ETH_LLC ----> 1

#MPOA_MODE_BRIDGED_ETH_VC  ----> 2

#MPOA_MODE_ROUTED_IP_LLC   ----> 3

#MPOA_MODE_ROUTED_IP_VC    ----> 4

#MPOA_MODE_PPPOA_LLC       ----> 5

#MPOA_MODE_PPPOA_VC        ----> 6

Encapsulation=00000004

Linetype=00000001

RatePollFreq=00000009

```

----------

## anonjoe

Ouai c ce que j'ai pourtant...

----------

## ttgeub

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon j'etais en train de bidouiller le iptables, ca allait bien ...
> 
> 

 

euh oui tu bidouillais iptable ...  :Very Happy: 

donc que donne

```

iptables -L -v

```

----------

## anonjoe

bah rien de méchant je pense :

```
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 850 packets, 79768 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 976 packets, 75856 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

```

----------

## ttgeub

ah ben non rien de mechant effectivement. Ben la j'ai pas d'idees et y faux que j'y aille ... Bonne chance   :Wink: 

----------

## anonjoe

Arf merci qd même @+

sinon vla mon /var/log/message du moment au k ou :

```
Jul  1 09:27:08 gentoo usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

Jul  1 09:27:08 gentoo [eagle-usb] New USB ADSL device detected, waiting for DSP code...

Jul  1 09:27:08 gentoo [eagle-usb] Interface 0 accepted.

Jul  1 09:27:08 gentoo [eagle-usb] created proc entry at : /proc/driver/eagle-usb/001-003

Jul  1 09:27:14 gentoo [eagle-usb] ioctl EU_IO_OPTIONS received

Jul  1 09:27:14 gentoo [eagle-usb] ioctl EU_IO_DSP received

Jul  1 09:27:14 gentoo [eagle-usb] Loading DSP code to device...

Jul  1 09:27:14 gentoo [eagle-usb] DSP code successfully loaded to device

Jul  1 09:27:40 gentoo [eagle-usb] Modem operational !!

Jul  1 09:27:40 gentoo [eagle-usb]  Ethernet device eth1 created.

Jul  1 09:27:40 gentoo net.agent[6449]: add event not handled

Jul  1 09:27:55 gentoo [EAGLE-USB] Invalid ethernet in packet dfd8.

Jul  1 09:27:55 gentoo NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out

Jul  1 09:27:55 gentoo [Eagle-usb] Transmission timed out!

```

----------

## ttgeub

De retour et sur la route j'ai eu une idee : as tu une carte graphique nvidia et un chipset via (aladdin ou kt ... ) ???

----------

## anonjoe

nan j'ai ca : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Toshiba 3300M 
> 
> Integrated Devices
> ...

 

j'vais essayer de unmerger merger les eagle pour voir

----------

## ttgeub

Bon j'explique le bug nvidia + via, on ne sait jamais ... En fait la connection au net marche tres bien, mais si on lance X elle se coupe il faut alors la relancer ...

----------

## thbkrshw

My 2 cent

Si tu es en Free Dégroupé, tu ne devrais pas plutôt être en dhcpip plutôt qu'en staticip ?

Ca me paraitrat plus logique.

thbkrshw

----------

## anonjoe

ca y est ca marche nickel j'ai remerger l'ebuild d'eagle et c tout bon

j'ai pas trop piger ce ki ct passé mais bon ...

----------

